# British Citizen 3rd vistors visa in the same year.



## tenonesix (Aug 17, 2015)

Dear All,

I just returned from SA and the end of July, after 6months in SA (i was issued port of entry 90 day stamp and a 90 day vistors visa extension). I'm back in the UK and want to return to SA at the beginning of sept this year. Does anyone happen to know whether I can return to SA from the UK to SA without applying for a visa (ie whether I will be issued with a port of entry 90 day visa on my return).

I would very much appreciate any advice.

Joe


----------



## elephant_lover (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Joe,

I'm afraid I can't help you with your question, but I hope you can help me with mine! I want to go to South Africa in November for a month (easy enough on the 90 days visa for British passport holders) but then I will be leaving again in December to travel to the UK and Singapore. I want to return to South Africa in January and stay until March. 

I just spoke to South Africa House who told me that the 90 days doesn't start again once I re-enter the country in January, which means that I will need a 90 extension. How did you go about obtaining this and did you do it from SA?

Louise


----------

